
Show HN: RocketJourney – a gameful app to achieve the habit of exercise - pabloarteel
https://www.rocketjourney.com
======
pabloarteel
Hello HN! We’re really excited to show you RocketJourney, we’re about to
launch in the USA, after years of work.

We built this because Fitness Apps are failing us, we can’t stick to our
goals. We tried tracking apps like Fitbit and Nike. We tried gamification apps
like Habitica and Fitocracy. But we keep failing. Is it us? Or these apps
aren’t effective enough?

Maybe it’s both, but here’s a theory:

Gamification is powerful if done right, and it’s not being done right today.
Gamification and Verification should go together. Games are fun because you
can win or lose, in a verifiable way.

This is why we created RocketJourney. RocketJourney offers gameful challenges,
with verification.

\- - - - - - -

Our main challenge is the Survival Challenge:

1\. The goal is to exercise at least 3 days per week to increase your streak.
2\. To verify 1 day of exercise, track one of these: Gym attendance,
150-calorie workout, 30 active minutes or 10k steps. 3\. You have to get your
3 days of exercise before Sunday night. If not, you’ll lose your streak. 4\.
Unless you have enough cheat days. 1 cheat day pays 1 missing day.

* Week after week, of those who started the same week as you, you’ll see how many keep their streak alive.

Direct App Store/Play Store link:
[https://rckt.fit/download](https://rckt.fit/download)

\- - - - - - -

About our tech:

We’re using Elixir in the back, some Erlang for a critical service which
queries multiple databases for a huge gym chain, Estimote Beacons to verify
attendance to gyms, Swift for iOS, Java (and trying out some Kotlin) for
Android.

